
Hillary: 'Don't Let Anybody Tell You' That 'Businesses Create Jobs' - ddispaltro
http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2014/10/24/Hillary-Dont-Let-Anybody-Tell-You-That-Businesses-Create-Jobs
======
gingersnap
"It is not the employer who pays the wages. Employers only handle the money.
It is the customer who pays the wages" \- Henry Ford

follow up reading: [http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-
pitchfork...](http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-pitchforks-
are-coming-for-us-plutocrats-108014.html)

------
chrisbennet
Nick Hanausr says much the same thing:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKCvf8E7V1g](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKCvf8E7V1g)

Here is an excerpt from the Atlantic:

"Anyone who's ever run a business knows that hiring more people is a
capitalist's course of last resort, something we do only when increasing
customer demand requires it. In this sense, calling ourselves job creators
isn't just inaccurate, it's disingenuous."

"That's why our current policies are so upside down. When you have a tax
system in which most of the exemptions and the lowest rates benefit the
richest, all in the name of job creation, all that happens is that the rich
get richer."

[http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/05/here-
is-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/05/here-is-the-full-
inequality-speech-and-slideshow-that-was-too-hot-for-ted/257323/)

------
itbeho
George McGovern (liberal politician who turned entrepreneur) wrote a great
piece about his experience in business after politics. Maybe Hillary should
read it (or start a business, since she has no private sector background).

"In retrospect, I wish I had known more about the hazards and difficulties of
such a business, especially during a recession of the kind that hit New
England just as I was acquiring the inn's 43-year leasehold. I also wish that
during the years I was in public office, I had had this firsthand experience
about the difficulties business people face every day. That knowledge would
have made me a better U.S. senator and a more understanding presidential
contender."

A Politician's Dream Is a Businessman's Nightmare (1992)

[http://digital.library.ucla.edu/websites/2008_993_056/Politi...](http://digital.library.ucla.edu/websites/2008_993_056/Politician_Dream.htm)

~~~
greenyoda
_" Maybe Hillary should read it (or start a business, since she has no private
sector background)."_

Actually, she did have private sector experience early in her career. She was
a partner at the Rose Law Firm in Arkansas (which famously represented the
Madison Guaranty Bank, that was involved with the Whitewater scandal).

She also sat on several corporate boards:

 _"...she also held positions on the corporate board of directors of TCBY
(1985–1992), Wal-Mart Stores (1986–1992) and Lafarge (1990–1992). TCBY and
Wal-Mart were Arkansas-based companies that were also clients of Rose Law.
Clinton was the first female member on Wal-Mart's board, added following
pressure on chairman Sam Walton to name a woman to the board. Once there, she
pushed successfully for Wal-Mart to adopt more environmentally friendly
practices, was largely unsuccessful in a campaign for more women to be added
to the company's management, and was silent about the company's famously anti-
labor union practices."_[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hillary_Rodham_Clinton](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hillary_Rodham_Clinton)

~~~
hawkice
Can someone give me the real skinny on corporate board seats? I hear they are
basically the rich people equivalent of a blow-off class in the University of
Soft Knocks, but few people who sit on boards seem to directly address this
question.

------
MCRed
That's a really astounding statement. Basically, I think there are only two
types of employers. Businesses and government. When government is the employer
your salary is paid out of taxes. Those taxes are taken from the economy. So,
even if no businesses ever hired anybody, and say, worked only with robots,
they would still be the ones creating the economic growth necessary to provide
government jobs.

I guess, with the power to print money, the government could eliminate taxes
and just print money to pay everyone. But I wonder what the dollar would be
worth in such a situation. I don't think much at all. Then again, I guess
there'd be nothing to buy with them either.

~~~
sunir
Customer demand creates jobs. Giving money to profitable businesses doesn't do
anything because they are already capable of hiring more but don't. Giving
money to consumers works better because the money is spent and creates demand
for labour.

------
Spooky23
It's a statement made in the context of supply-side economic policy.

Some people believe that giving money to businesses via tax reductions will
result in more hiring and economic activity. This stuff is typically
attributed to President Reagan.

------
oldmanjay
I've never understood why Clinton gets credit for the speculative boom during
his term, but never gets blamed for the subsequent and inevitable bust. That
is one of the finest pieces of political spin in recent history.

------
EGreg
For most of us debating politics is like debating astronomy - it can be fun to
spin one sided theories but at the end of the day we can't make much of a
difference, so no sense getting all worked up about who said what and wasting
hours in political debates online. The best thing you can do is to educate
yourself, which means listening to others and researching data.

The best way to affect the world is to do something yourself, not debate what
others will do.

